#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρονικά τιμολόγια

## Xάρης

Επειδή σε λίγους μήνες θα είναι υποχρεωτικά τα ηλεκτρονικά τιμολόγια, ας δούμε λίγα πράγματα γι αυτά, τι είναι, ποιες οι υποχρεώσεις μας, τι λύσεις υπάρχουν.

*Νομοθεσία:**Οδηγία 2001/115/ΕΚ* (20.12.2001)
*Ν.3193/2003* (ΦΕΚ.266/Α΄/24.11.2003) Άρθρο 1 -> άρθρο 18α §5-§9 & §10-§15)*
**Οδηγία 2014/55/ΕΕ* (16.04.2014)*
Κανονισμός (ΕΕ) 2014/910* σελίδα 7, -52 (23.07.2014)*
Ν.4308/2014* (ΦΕΚ.251/Α΄/24.11.2014), Άρθρα 14- Ηλεκτρονικό τιμολόγιο & 15- Αυθεντικότητα του τιμολογίου
*ΠΟΛ.1003/31.12.2014*, Άρθρο 5.8.6 §8 (σχετικά με τα δελτία αποστολής)
*Απόφαση ΑΑΔΕ ΔΣΣ/Α/1122486/ΕΞ2018* (ΦΕΚ.571/Β΄/21.02.2018)*Ν.4601/2019* (ΦΕΚ.44.Α΄/09.03.2019) Άρθρα 148~154 
*Ενημέρωση από την ΑΑΔΕ:**https://www.aade.gr/sites/default/fi..._1-8-2019.pptx*

----------


## asak

Αρχικά νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να εφαρμοστούν τα ηλεκτρονικά παραστατικά από όλους. Έτσι θα απλουστευθούν διαδικασίες διαχείρισης και θα είναι άμεση η παροχή των οικονομικών δεδομένων των επιχειρήσεων.

Λύσεις φαντάζομαι να υπάρχουν αρκετές, ειδικά σε εμάς τους μηχανικούς που είναι γενικά μικρός ο αριθμός των παραστατικών που εκδίδουμε.

Οι απορίες μου έχουν να κάνουν με τα εξής:
Όλα αυτά πραγματικά θα μειώσουν το διαχειριστικό κόστος μιας επιχείρισης και εννοώ κυρίως του λογιστή;

Θα σταματήσει επιτέλους η υποχρεωτική καταχώρηση στις ηλεκτρονικές πλατφόρμες του ποσού αμοιβής των μηχανικών;

----------


## Xάρης

Το ότι θα είναι υποχρεωτικά τα ηλεκτρονικά τιμολόγια από 01.01.2020 είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο. 
Βέβαια, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, μπορεί αν δοθεί καμιά παράταση του ισχύοντος καθεστώτος.

Λύσεις υπάρχουν ήδη.
Για μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις μπορείτε να δείτε τις παρακάτω εφαρμογές:
*Elorus**i-spirit**s1ecos*
Με αναζήτηση στο google θα βρείτε και αρκετές ακόμα.

Για μια μικρή επιχείρηση, π.χ. έναν μηχανικό ελεύθερο επαγγελματία, η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει οικονομικά και με ένα excel αρκεί να διαθέτει ο μηχανικός *ψηφιακή υπογραφή*.
Αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να το φτιάξει μόνος του, υπάρχουν και έτοιμες λύσεις, όπως π.χ. η παρακάτω:
*Excel – Τιμολόγια και Βιβλίο Εσόδων*
Η εφαρμογή των ηλεκτρονικών τιμολογίων και βιβλίων δεν νομίζω ότι θα εξαλείψει το κόστος για λογιστικές υπηρεσίες. Μπορεί να μην απαιτούνται πλέον ΜΥΦ αλλά θα απαιτούνται άλλες ηλεκτρονικές ενέργειες.
Με λίγα λόγια δεν νομίζω ότι μειώνεται η ηλεκτρονική γραφειοκρατία.

Η δε υποχρεωτική καταχώρηση στις ηλεκτρονικές πλατφόρμες του ποσού αμοιβής των μηχανικών δεν σχετίζεται με τα ηλεκτρονικά τιμολόγια.
Αυτό είναι κάτι που θα μπορούσε το ίδιο το ΤΕΕ να σταματήσει αλλά δεν υπάρχει η βούληση.
Το ίδιο το ΤΕΕ δεν επιθυμεί να καταργηθεί το υποχρεωτικό του συστήματος αμοιβών του, παρόλο που οι νόμιμες αμοιβές δεν έχουν καμία συσχέτιση με φόρους, τέλη και εισφορές.
Είναι όμως μέσο πίεσης για να εξοφλήσει κάποιος τις εισφορές του προς αυτό και για να λαμβάνει συνδρομή και από τους μηχανικούς Τ.Ε. που δεν είναι μέλη του.

----------

